# I hate megazorb!!!!



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone else find megazorb irritates there human noses and ratties?
I've just done a base clean out and honestly the dust that comes up from out the bag is horrendous. To behonest every bag I've had has been dusty.
My nose is itchy and sore I've just blown it and all on the tissue is the dust.
It can't be any good for rats surely?
I mean my boys are getting sneezy on it and one is respy. I used to use it before but got fed up of the dust, then tried other bedding only to go back to this.

So my question is what other good non dusty substrate is there?
I don't like finacard or any other cardboard bedding as I find it doesn't keep smells down and the poos end up stuck to the boys feet.
I don't fancy fleece as my boys aren't the best litter trained 
I don't like auboise.
No newspaper as it's not anbsorbent enough.
Paper cat litter is a no as I use this in there poo trays.

So what other good substrate is there?


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Burgess Ultra Absorbant Bedding Excel

Back 2 Nature Small Animal Bedding 30L | Pets at Home

I've tried both of these for my mice, and they seem to be ok on both of them. The first one is a bit fluffier than the second one. 
They don't stick to feet, but I don't have rats so I don't know about smell....seem ok though. Not pricey, about a fiver for a reasonable sized pack if you want to give it a go. You can buy cheaper in bulk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

I've never had a problem with megazorb 
You could try spraying a very fine mist of water over the surface after you have put the fresh down to try to settle the dust.


Mices4 that first link is shavings which is a big no no for rats I'm afraid.


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I've never had a problem with megazorb
> You could try spraying a very fine mist of water over the surface after you have put the fresh down to try to settle the dust.
> 
> Mices4 that first link is shavings which is a big no no for rats I'm afraid.


Thaks B3rnie, I appreciate your concern,as I was worried too, but it's not shavings, it's pulpy-papery type stuff (looks grey in real life, and like scrambled egg or something). I was told by the mouse breeder in the shop definitely not to use shavings, and she recommended it - though I have now moved over to the second one.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I use carefresh at the moment for my hammies


----------



## Hamster_Mad (Feb 26, 2011)

Carefresh is the best! bit pricey but our pets are worth every penny  xx


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Someone on another forum I'm on has found this (I'm going to give it a try too because I keep getting bad bags of megazorb, mouldy ones)
Apparently it is a cross between carefresh and tissue bedding and it's really soft.
20kg Bales Paper Pet Bedding/Litter for Rabbits,Guinea pigs ,Horses,Dogs & Cats | eBay


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Someone on another forum I'm on has found this (I'm going to give it a try too because I keep getting bad bags of megazorb, mouldy ones)
> Apparently it is a cross between carefresh and tissue bedding and it's really soft.
> 20kg Bales Paper Pet Bedding/Litter for Rabbits,Guinea pigs ,Horses,Dogs & Cats | eBay


That looks really good, it's times like this I wish I had pay pal :incazzato:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I love paypal  Doesn't take long to set up....


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi thanks for your replies.
However carefresh Is way too pricey for my group of 8 rats plus imnot paying that much when I can get 20kg bales of bedding for £8.
Carefresh has also be known to carry mites.

The paper bedding won't hold off any smells too so that's not good for my lot as I've tried it before. And even though they have 2 corner litter trays to poop in they still insist on pooing in the base! Dirty sods 

So yes I need a huge bale for my lot as I get through quite alot as I also use it for my other furries.

Bernie that's a good idea. I guess I could try that. 
I just can't understand why I've had dusty bags then  cuz as soon as I start emptying the sack into the base all the dust comes pillowing up and straight to my nose. Ive had around 5 bags of megazorb in the past all the same.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Someone on another forum I'm on has found this (I'm going to give it a try too because I keep getting bad bags of megazorb, mouldy ones)
> Apparently it is a cross between carefresh and tissue bedding and it's really soft.
> 20kg Bales Paper Pet Bedding/Litter for Rabbits,Guinea pigs ,Horses,Dogs & Cats | eBay


Yes I've had a dodgy smelling bag last time. I used it though I hope that was ok. Actually I've just had another look at that link u sent.
Is the paper shredded? Is it dusty?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

polishrose said:


> I love paypal  Doesn't take long to set up....


I had some problems with them in the past so refuse to have an account now 



blade100 said:


> Hi thanks for your replies.
> However carefresh Is way too pricey for my group of 8 rats plus imnot paying that much when I can get 20kg bales of bedding for £8.
> Carefresh has also be known to carry mites.
> 
> ...


This might sound like a silly question but bare with me :lol:

When you clean the cage do you tip the megazorb from the bag or do you use a scoop to fill the base?


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Yes I've had a dodgy smelling bag last time. I used it though I hope that was ok. Actually I've just had another look at that link u sent.
> Is the paper shredded? Is it dusty?


I have a bag on the way so will let you know.

The person who does have it though says it's not dusty and the pieces are pretty much just like the large carefresh pieces.
The description on the Fitch website says 'Produced from a high grade food paper,shredded into stamp sizes pieces around 15mm-20mm there is no chance of your animal becoming tangled in the bedding'

@Bernie....you can also get the Fitch bedding from their website, it's not only on ebay  Says you can pay using a credit/debit card at the checkout.
Fitch Recycling - Fitch Pet Bedding


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh bum!! I have just ordered my first bale of it...well its due in today!! Is it too dusty for mice?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I had some problems with them in the past so refuse to have an account now
> 
> This might sound like a silly question but bare with me :lol:
> 
> When you clean the cage do you tip the megazorb from the bag or do you use a scoop to fill the base?


I use a scoop


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

I really like aspen, it's not dusty, barely smells of anything just mild wood obviously. It can be expensive though.  and the dustiness/price will vary with each brand, I get mine from a local pet shop in a plain clear bag so it's not branded. Maybe a pet shop near you will sell some cheap enough for you to try? It's usually in the reptile sections.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

When i get my Megazorb i empty it out into bins and ruffle it around with my hands and shake it about and that gets rid of a lot of the dust. When i put it into the cages i used an old broken flying saucer wheel and put it down gently so the dust doesn't get anywhere.

When i used it in the chipmunks cages it was a bit dustier as the cages are much much bigger but i put my air purifier thing on and opened the window and the dust stayed right down


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I know what u mean bernie lol.
Yeh I tip the whole bag up into the base I don't use a scoop. Is it worth me using a scoop then?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely, It stops all the dust going everywhere


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Right I'll try that next week.
I'm still not happy though cuz I thought it was ment to be dust free.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

peter0 said:


> Definitely, It stops all the dust going everywhere


So do I, well the pan from a dust pan and brush 



blade100 said:


> Right I'll try that next week.
> I'm still not happy though cuz I thought it was ment to be dust free.


Any wood product will create dust when it breaks down, but due to the way it is prepared it doesn't break down anywhere near as fast as shavings


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Someone on another forum I'm on has found this (I'm going to give it a try too because I keep getting bad bags of megazorb, mouldy ones)
> Apparently it is a cross between carefresh and tissue bedding and it's really soft.
> 20kg Bales Paper Pet Bedding/Litter for Rabbits,Guinea pigs ,Horses,Dogs & Cats | eBay


Has anyone use this yet? thinking of giving it a go for the 4 mice cages and for Pringle as hes snuffling on megazorb


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

megazorb used to make miffy sneeze, everyone else was fine tho. I would think newspaper pellets are a better option for rats, I'm using them on my hogs and theyve helped so much with the smell.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

not heard of fitch before, let me know how you get on.

I have been using ecobed with the hogs, it was about £7 a bale from the equine shop. 

I got some sample bags from finnacard, the card and the newspaper pellets were good but all the paper products were pretty poo the pieces were much larger than advertised like their shredder hadnt been working properly.


----------

